# Dedication for a friend



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Here is a clip I recorded last night with my Gibson Blues King acoustic. We purchased it earlier this year from the gentleman Lou to whom this is dedicated. He is very ill with brain cancer and it was his wish that the guitar go to a good home. I did this video for him after getting the guitar back from having a bone nut/saddle installed at the Folklore Centre in Halifax (great service there!) Special thanks to my mother for helping me to acquire this guitar; it's a wonderful instrument and I hope you enjoy the clip.

Thanks,
Will.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful! 

I thoroughly enjoyed your playing but had a tough time not becoming emotional (my father passed away recently) .

Did Lou have the opportunity to hear you play this (or a recording of it)?

Your Mom is obviously very supportive and thoughtful. She is also making a contribution to a fine, young musician.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

greco said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed your playing but had a tough time not becoming emotional (my father passed away recently) .
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Thanks for watching. Firstly, my deepest condolences on the loss of your father; my thoughts are with you. Lou is presently still with us and I did the video as quickly as possible after getting my guitar back, so that he would be able to see it. I am hoping it will cross his path today sometime. I've sent him other videos via my mother when I first got the guitar back in late February and he was very happy to see them. This particular clip I shot was a first take improvisation. The guitar plays and sounds spectacular, no doubt due to the wonderful spirit that comes through it given the generosity of those who made it possible for me to have it. Lou sold it to my mother for an extremely reasonable price, and she paid for half of that amount, allowing me to pay off my portion over time. Otherwise I would not have been able to afford/justify such an investment. I'm very thankful for the support of both of my parents to this day; I would not be where I am today without their love and guidance.

W.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nicely done. I'm sure Lou will be honored. What a nice way to say thank you.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Wonderful clip and dedication, thank you very much for letting us know


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done Will. Congrats.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Moving story and a great tribute.


----------

